# Access Query-search records between two entered dates



## Neo_5000 (Nov 17, 2009)

hello everyone, i trying to figure out how to create an access 2007 query for an events database so that *the query would prompt the user for a start and end date and it would search for all the records within that range*. (the event dates are already stored in date format within the table fields, but the start and end dates are not fields within the database, nor do i want them to be 
*How would i create this in query design view?
thanks in advance


----------



## Neo_5000 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok well i figured it out from a MS tutorial article...for anyone else interested, in the query design view> in the criteria field you type: " Between [Start Date] And [End Date] " this will automatically generate the prompts. enter the date in the format 5/1/10


----------

